# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  فك شيفرة orange الفرنسية مجانا لكل انواع الهواتف هدية للمنتدى

## souffiane

فك شيفرة orange الفرنسية مجانا لكل انواع الهواتف هدية للمنتدى  
- فك شيفرة جميع أنواع الآيفون وجميع باقي الهواتف 
-للإتصال : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]xxxxxxxxxxx
-
-   0xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Agadir__Gsm

> فك شيفرة orange الفرنسية مجانا لكل انواع الهواتف هدية للمنتدى  
> - فك شيفرة جميع أنواع الآيفون وجميع باقي الهواتف 
> -للإتصال : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]xxxxxxxxxxx
> -
> -   0xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 
35201xxxxxxxxxxxx
35868xxxxxxxxxxxx
01318xxxxxxxxxxxx
013633xxxxxxxxxxx 
بانتضار ردك يا سوبرمان انا اعطيك 12 ساعة . ان قمت بفك الشفرة  اعطيك عن كل ايمي 40  اورو. 
اول مشاركة للعضو و الموضوع اورانج فري وفي قسم البيع والشراى للسيرفرات. يا لها من مفاجئة

----------


## Agadir__Gsm

مازلت في الانتضا ر................  هل من رد !!!!!

----------


## souffiane

لا أستطيع فك الشيفرة لأنها مسروقة

----------


## souffiane

وبالنسبة ل iphone 5s 5s 4s لقد تم عليك الإنتظار24 ساعة
* 3520xxxxxxxxxxxxx 3586xxxxxxxxxxxxx 0131xxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## souffiane

بالنسبة لهذا imei إنه في اللائحة السوداء 
013xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## bouhelal

sagem lah ir7am lwalidin oronge myx2-2 
355745000714502

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> فك شيفرة orange الفرنسية مجانا لكل انواع الهواتف هدية للمنتدى  
> - فك شيفرة جميع أنواع الآيفون وجميع باقي الهواتف 
> -للإتصال : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]xxxxxxxxxxx
> -
> -   0xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 حسب قانون المنتدى هدا الموضوع ليس في مكانه

----------


## Agadir__Gsm

*شكر على المداخلة . كنت اردت حدف الموضوع من الاول لكن اردت تبيان الحقيقة اولا . لانه في الموضوع تغليط للناس كي يضنوا ان شفرة اورانج فرنسا كلها اصبحت بالمجان**هل يعقل ان ياتي شخص ما لفك شفرة ايفون 5/5s/5c Orange France  بالمجان وثمنها في جميع سيرفرات العالم يفوق ال  50 Euro . ما اثار انتباهي لماذ عضو جديد واول مشاركة وبموضوع كهذا .......**من يريد التطوع وعمل الخير فليضع موضوعه في مكانه ونحن ايضا سنساعده للرد على الناس.* تم غلق الموضوع.  _
في انتضار_ _فتحه__ في المكان المناسب._

----------

